# Got the Silver Fox bunnies home - pics



## Roll farms (Nov 9, 2011)

All I've heard for a year from my dh are "I want silver foxes, I want silver foxes."

I finally found some fairly close by and dh's b-day is next week soooo....Thurs. I am picking up a Jr. buck, a 6 mo. old doe, and a 3 yr old bred doe for him.

He's so happy he could pee.

Yes, pics will be posted as soon as they get here.


----------



## elevan (Nov 9, 2011)

Waiting for pics


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Citylife (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing his presents.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

DH is so happy he could pee?  That's a little kinky.  LOL!  Glad that he is excited for his new Silver Foxes.  But really who are they really for?  LOL!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 10, 2011)

maybe we can swing by next time on our way to wisconsin and get a couple kits from you for our son. They are slim pickens around here. We haven't given up. Are you doing yours with pedigrees? or are you just going to raise them for meat?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2011)

They're def. not for me....I have 30 or so preggo goats, more bunnies are the last thing I wanted.  Forgive the bad pics, I've got a room torn apart waiting for me to finish painting it....so I was in a bit of a hurry.

This is the jr. buck - just getting his silvering.  DH is naming him, "Redd Foxx" 






7 mo. old doe - daughter to Bambi below - "Vivica A Fox"  






Bambi, a 3 yr old bred doe - already named or she'd probably be "Jamie Foxx"    She's bred to an unrelated buck to any of these, so any keepers will be good new lines.






20K, we have pedigrees for them but any that don't sell for show / breeding, he'll be eating.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 10, 2011)

The rabbits are pretty!  I like the silver.  I take it they get more silver with age?   I have never owned rabbits but I have eaten a few wild ones that my brother used to hunt.   I do love looking through the threads and seeing all the new kit pictures, they sure are cute.   I would totally   at the lovely names your DH picked out.    Typical guy picked names.    Can't wait to see and hear about the first litter you get from the bred doe.   Congrats on finding pedigreed ones.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Nov 10, 2011)

Baby girl please.   
When is the mama due?


----------



## RPC (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice new rabbits Jeff. I like their color!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2011)

30 days or so, Hav...she just got exposed yesterday and this morning.   

Not sure if he's going to part w/ any of the 1st litter, but I'll let him know you want one.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so jealous!  I have been trying all year to find a SF doe.  I have a beautiful buck, but SF are not very common in Southern Idaho!  Congratulations, you have a great looking bunch there!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 11, 2011)

beatiful silver foxes


----------



## Genipher (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey lovinglife! It might be a bit of a drive since I live on the Oregon Coast, but if you would like to buy a doe or two off of us when our Silver Foxes have babies I'd be willing! We should be expecting a litter any day now from one of our does and our other doe should be kindling next month.
Let me know if you're interested. 


PS. My avatar is a picture of one of our does, Sunny, who is (hopefully!) due next month.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the offer!  Let me know if you are ever making a road trip somewhere, we could maybe meet up.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 14, 2011)

Lucky!  Silver Fox bunnies are on my short list!  Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I am so jealous!  I have been trying all year to find a SF doe.  I have a beautiful buck, but SF are not very common in Southern Idaho!  Congratulations, you have a great looking bunch there!


x2  we were put on a waiting list last spring, still don't have any silver foxes. Oh, we rounded up one doe, but she had no silvering, and we were just going to make due with her until we could find something better, then my son left the cage open by accident and she got out and the dog found her before we did.  Sooo frustrating. I did see several breeders out in Rolls neck of the woods.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 15, 2011)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer!  Let me know if you are ever making a road trip somewhere, we could maybe meet up.


Definitely! I know how hard it can be to find the "right" breeds. Before we got our S. Foxes we had a single Champagne D'Argent. I searched all _over _the place and couldn't find a mate for her! We ended up selling her and just keeping our Silvers.


----------

